# 500 Outlaw 2s Or Outback Max's



## PolarisSportsman (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok i Have a polaris sportsman 500 ho and i have 29.5 wide outlaw ones and i want to upgrade i want a good all around tire

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

Messages


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you can't really upgrade much more than the original outlaw... might as well stick with what you have.


----------



## michaelcsalyer (May 8, 2014)

if you want an "all around tire" go with inlaws, max's, or terms. The inlaws are atleast radials.


----------

